# Paragon 2 loco problems



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

All of a sudden my loco won't move. It turns on, I can make all the function sounds, but throttle doesn't move the loco. I have another loco (different brand decoder) that doesn't have any problems. hwell:

I'm using a Digitrax Zephyr controller.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Does the motor buzz or heat up? There may
be a jam in the gears.

Check the two wires from
the decoder to the motor. Those
tiny plastic clips that hold the wires to the decoder
can vibrate off.

If the wires are intact, get your multimeter set
to DC volts and check the varying voltage on
the decoder motor terminals. Operate the controller to
feed the voltage. If you are not getting any
voltage you may have a defective decoder.

You can test the motor by detaching from the
decoder and use a 9 v battery or other DC
source to the motor wires. If it does not run
it may be defective.

You might try resetting the decoder to factory
defaults. That sometimes brings an errant
decoder back to normal.

Don


----------



## fredbon (Mar 4, 2016)

Have you contacted support at BLI, they have excellent troubleshooting responses.

Fred


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

First off try a decoder reset. Check your manual but is usually writing 8 to CV 8.


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

Resetting the decoder did the trick. Thanks


----------

